# culinary school known as....



## chefvic (May 10, 2002)

Hello everyone!!!

This is my first post to this forum....and after having a chance to read through the archives discussing about the various well-known culinary schools, i have to throw this "curveball." Has anyone heard of this school in London called Butlers Wharf Chef School?

The schools I've found info on that are located in London are LCB and Leith's. From what I read about Butlers Wharf, it seems to be a really go school that attracts students from all over. 

Any how I'm crossing my fingers that someone has some info to pass on this school. Thanks.


----------



## splm (Feb 21, 2002)

Butler's Wharf is an area which is currently undergoing gentrification...

I've heard of the school only b/c it is a Terence Conran venue, Terence Conran is a restauranteur in the UK, with big, beuatiful restaurants, but the food is not so hot... The only thing I could find was as follows:

Butler's Wharf Chef School
Linking both Conran and the subject of education, try the Apprentice Restaurant at the new Chef School at Butler's Wharf. This is another Conran inspired venture, and the kitchen (equipped with all the latest gear) is on show from the street itself. There's a 40 seater restaurant where the public can make guinea pigs of themselves. There are courses for the likes of you and me at weekends. School telephone number: 020 7357 8842, restaurant phone: 020 7234 0254 

Why not the Cordon Bleu if you're coming to London? That I can tell you loads about!

Sandra


----------

